# Bottled



## Fruit n Nut (Sep 30, 2005)

Had to make room for some more wine,so bottled a couple of single galls,also my first ones with labels, misplaced some corks but will do them at the weekend 






*Edited by: Winemaster *


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 30, 2005)

So what have we got here?
Looks like blackberry and...?


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Sep 30, 2005)

Lol, yeah sorry was side tracked whilst doing the post, amongst the mix are,


Blackberry, Blackberry blush,Pineapple,Pearall in 1 gall, I'm sure some of you will have noticed there's only 23 bottles there and not 24, well er....one was consumed


----------



## Hippie (Sep 30, 2005)

very nice


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 30, 2005)

So you're using them little plastic corky lookin' thangs until you can get 
some 
real corks?*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Sep 30, 2005)

These will have corks in them by tomorrow evening, a rare oversight on my behalf, but I do sometimes use these "plastic ones" for some wines (mainly the juice ones) that are going to be drunk pretty quick whilst waiting for the scratch wines to mature


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 30, 2005)

Jus' kidding. 
The pineapple and pear look very appetizing.
Looks like a good job, well done.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Oct 26, 2005)

Some more bottled, this time complete


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Cove Cottage (Oct 26, 2005)

Very Nice Winemaster! Love the look of the pineapple wine. mwm


----------



## Harry (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice job, Is the pineapple made from juice or the fruit?


----------



## Waldo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great looking wines. That Pineapple especially. I have never tried a Pineapple wine. What is it like?


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Oct 27, 2005)

Harry,


The Pineapple was made from the fruit, sliced n diced and fermented on the pulp for 4 days before straining into secondary. 


Waldo,


The Pineapple suprised me to to be honest, I was led to believe that not much flavour would come through but not so.This is my third batch of the Pineapple all have turned out more or less the same and for once the flavour is that of the initial ingrediant used if you know what I mean, one thing I will add though is I prefer it around the 1005/1010 mark not too keen if its dry.


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 9, 2005)

Another small batch out of the way..this time Apple and Elderflower


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 9, 2005)

That looks fantastic, Winemaster! 


I really like your labels too.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi all,


I made a gallon of pine-apple from the fruit and it is clearing nicely and I believe it will finish in a Chardonnay style. It tastes and smells great. Just wish my Apricot Rose that I started in early July would clear. I've tried Sparkolloid and Super-Kleer and it is still very cloudy and hasn't appeared to clear at all. If you have any other suggestions to help me I would appreciate it. Your wines are so clear and pretty.


Ramona


p.s. I diduse the called for amount of pectic enzyme.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## geocorn (Nov 10, 2005)

Could it be pectin haze? Here is a link to a discussion of haze on Jack Keller's web site.


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/problems.asp


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank You, George! 


That helps alot...I'll be working on that problem...Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Curt (Nov 10, 2005)

Ramona is it free of dissolved CO2? That darned stuff could keep a Spanish galleon in suspension!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 10, 2005)

Excellent point and I love the way you phrased it!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you, Curt, I don't think it is but I will give it a good stirring too just in case. It really is an interesting wine..you can actually taste the roses.


RGE


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 10, 2005)

Where would I find Methylated spirits, Lowes, in the furniture refinishing section(solvents)?? I thought that I read somewhere to check for pectic haze with rubbing alcohol also. 


Ramona


----------



## geocorn (Nov 10, 2005)

It looks like you would have to buy it overseas. I think it is illegal to sale in the states. Here is theonly link I found:


 [url]http://www.surplusandadventure.com/ishop/800/shopscr2683.htm l[/url]


----------



## masta (Nov 10, 2005)

Methylated spirits is just another name for *denatured alcohol*. Denatured alcohol is ethyl alcohol (ethanol) to which a small percentage of methyl alcohol (methanol) has been added to render the mixture poisonous (go blind or death). You should be able to find it in any hardware or paint store.


Rubbing alcohol, these days, is synthetically produced isopropyl alcohol diluted with water to 70% strength and not fit for consumtion either. 


I use these types of solvents at work.*Edited by: masta *


----------



## geocorn (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for the chemical clarification. Sometimes you just need a good chemist!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Masta, George,


I think I will go ahead and treat the wine with more pectic enzyme as is explained on Jack Keller's site and see what happens.


I didn't realize other forms of alcohol could be so interesting....







RGE*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 10, 2005)

Yes, those 'other forms' of alcohol are pretty deadly too.
Methylated spirits (or "Meths" in the UK) has a purple color additive as well.


----------

